# Civil Service/Vet pts



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

As a non-MA resident, I have read a number of posts on here for PD's. My question is, if you take a civil service test for a non-police officer position and score in the high 90's, and vets score in the 70's, who is "higher" on the list. I had heard in yrs past that vets and disabled vets just have to pass and they usually get hired. (much like the post office)

I also read on here where MBTA Police have a list for women, minorities, etc. Does this apply only to them or all CS related positions.

thanks,


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

The vet will be higher on the list since he as vet status. women, minorities, or language speaking canidate can be put on a seperate list. So if a police department ask for vietnamese speaking canidate then it will only be people who can speak vietnamese and if you can speak vietnamese and are a vet then again you will be ontop of the list. For the most part the minorities preferences is only for african american and hic-spanish. Then there is the woman who can also be put on a seperate list if the police department is looking to fill a woman spot. preference in civil serive is vet, son/daughter of fallen police officers, and residents. There is no preference for woman, minority or language speaking, just a need for them to diversify the department. Now the Massachusetts State police does not give preferences for anyone and only give points for experience or vet on the test. Also MSP does care about diversifying they only pick from the top test schools no seperate list for them. So you see it really depends the job the state job you are applying for and there hiring guidlines.


----------

